# Puff got Spayed.



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

We found a home for the kittens together and we took puff to the vet on thursday to get her spayed.

the stictches look really bad but shes acting like her normal self.
and she looks soo funny with a shaved belly xD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww....I'm glad puff is doing OK...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Glad to know the kittens have found a home and Puff had her surgery and is doing well! :thumbup:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol if anything she has gotten more hyper and keep attacking me when i walk past :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is getting back at you for what you put her through - hehe

I hate it when they are shaved funny


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yea ....she's gonna take it out on ya.... for a while....LOL :wink: :greengrin:
At least til her hair grows back ....she's naked .......


----------

